# Makita LS 1040



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Ranger1227 said:


> Just bought this yesterday for my impending composite deck rail project. Beautiful out of the box. I always try to read the instruction manuals cover to cover when working with something new, but I found the book to be somewhat confusing. I was most interested in how to change the blade, as I am sure that I need a different one for my project. The book was confusing, but after attempting to expose the bolt to change the blade, the machine itself is very simple to work on.
> 
> I put my square on it before making any test cuts and it is true right out of the box. I wanted to cut some sample stair balusters and rails out of plain 2x2s before doing it on the real thing, so my mistakes will be cheaper. Other than initial operator error on the angles, this machine works great! Looking forward to my rail project once the kids go to camp.


That little miter saw is as accurate as any saw you can buy. I like a slide but I also like the smaller compound saws for cutting small pieces. I use to hate the way the Makita sounded and don't know if the sound has changed in the past 20 years or not but believe it or not that is the only reason I didn't buy one.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't know what it sounded like before, but the sound seemed what I would acpect from a power saw


----------

